# Top level CPC-A Seeking Medical Coding Entry level in New York City Metro Area



## Khine Ohn

obcny


----------



## Arlene2022

*Looking for CPCa or CPC coders - Multispecialty - Bergen County*

Please send your resume to me if you are still available and Bergen County is in proximity to you:

acastello@sovms.com


----------



## michie0122@gmail.com

*Seeking entry lever Medical Coding position in the NYC Metro Area*

January 20th, 2019

Dear Recruiter,

I'm seeking a entry level medical coder position.  A copy of my resume that details my academic qualifications upon request. I have both my CPC-C and CCS certification. I have extensive experience in the medical field and want to start my career as a coder. I would welcome the opportunity to discuss how my education, practical skills, and background that would qualify me to be a member of your team.

Please contact me at 917-640-0732 or michie0122@gmail.com.

Sincerely,

Michelle Heredia


----------

